# transfer stuck to image, won't peel - Hello, I really need some help...



## thredder (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello all,

Just popped by and thought that this place was ideal to try and get some help. You all seem to know your stuff so here goes.


Today I tried my first t-shirt transfer. I was using a full colour photo image printed with an OKI laser printer. The image came out on the transfer paper lovely. Clear as day. The paper I used was from a place in the UK called 'The Magic Touch' and is called 'TTC 3.1'. 

I wanted to print my image onto a black shirt. To do this I was told that I needed some white opaque paper also. So, I pre-heated my heat press to 180degrees celcius/370 fahrenheit. I placed my printed image face down (reverse) on top of the opaque paper and put them into the heat press for 10 seconds. This stuck them together. I then trimmed around the edges and peeled of the backing of the opaque side and there was my transfer.

Then the problems began. 

I put my shirt into the heat press and pre-heated it for 30 seconds to get rid of the moisture. Then I placed my transfer on top and pressed it for 20 seconds. The image didn't stick around the edges, so I pressed it for another 20 seconds. Same result. Eventually I pressed it again for another 40 seconds. The image seemed to be stuck down ok.

The problem I have is that when I go to peel away the backing of the transfer it is just stuck to the image. It seems to tear and just doesn't want to peel off.

What am I doing wrong? Too much heat? Not enough? Too little time in press or too much? Am I using the right methods or papers? I am just massively confused. Everywhere I look tells me something different. I'm also in the UK, so sources of transfer paper are limited.

Any help/answers would be massively appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## thredder (Jun 7, 2006)

Can nobody help me?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok sounds to me like you pressed two different types of paper together. I think all you needed was to use the opaque paper. If I remember correctly, you print the image as you would any printing job not in reverse or mirrored. Then you peel the tranfer off the paper backing then lay the image with printed side against the shirt. Cover with the paper you peeled from the tranfer then press. 

Not sure why you would have pressed two tranfer papers together

Terry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can nobody help me?


Since people visit the forums at different times and have different experience levels, you'll have to be patient after posting a question. If someone knows the answer, I'm sure they'll stop by to help out


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

yes you tried to print 2 pieces of papers together. The opaque transfer gets printed in the printer. Then you separate the opaque transfer from its backing and place the picture (vinyl part ) face up and press for 6 seconds.


----------



## thredder (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I used two papers because my laser printer just won't print onto the opaque paper without cracking and stripping the top layer off.

I guess I could always go out and buy an inkjet, but obviously it's so much quicker using a laser printer instead.

Any other ideas would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, get an epson. with pigment ink.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

thredder said:


> my laser printer just won't print onto the opaque paper [...]
> I guess I could always go out and buy an inkjet, but obviously it's so much quicker using a laser printer instead.
> 
> Any other ideas would be great. Thanks guys.


What kind of other ideas did you have in mind?

To be honest this whole thread confuses the heck out of me. You need to use the right equipment for the job, what other answer could there be?


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello,
you are doing it wrong.After printing your opaque paper with your transfer,you have to seperate the paper and put the one with the image on it on the t/shirt - with the picture face up. Put a teflon sheet on the picture and heat for 6seconds.This is the way i do mine and it's working great for me.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Imageman, I said that didn't I. Oh yes I forgot the parchment paper.. yeah that could get messy, and has.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Thredder,

Sorry to hear about your problems. From my experience with using a backing paper you usually only press the "2 papers" together for a few sections.

Peel away the back sheet from the opaque paper and put it on your shirt and then press for a full amount of time specified in the instructions.

Now in theory the times they tell you "are supposed" to work may not be exact so you may have to use a little more/less time. It's possible your "opaque paper" is the kind that if heated too long just goes to mush. I don't like that kind of paper and have never had great success with getting consistent results. So i would tell you that you will have to do some experimenting to find the right mix between your heat press and the paper.

One side note: I still have some "magic touch" paper sitting on my shelf I was told would work in my printer. Never could get it to press successfully. So it may not be you...

(Anybody want the paper just email me I can't use it )

Anyway, I know you are in the UK and are limited but you may have to look outside your confines. I know people are having good results using their oki printers and paper from;

http://www.jblgraphics.com/

NOTE: I am not affiliated with the company, i don't sell transfer paper and this info is meant for informational purposes only use at your own peril.


----------



## Rolz (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the best site! I am a newbie in this heat press business and I got all answers to my problems with heat press printing. Thanks to all who posted questions and answers here.


----------

